# Being born as 7 psl poorcel bbc in africa with the massaï with 170 iq or 1 psl rich american with 1 billion with 260 iq



## Deleted member 4123 (Jul 20, 2020)

What would you choose my brothers?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jul 20, 2020)

being cavill with 75 iq>>> both


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jul 20, 2020)

All but bbc in africa, i dont want to die as a fking baby cuz i had 30 brothers and sisters and my mom gets 40 cents a day


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 20, 2020)

first. imagine being 1 psl you look like this


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 20, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> What would you choose my brothers?



7 PSL with 160 IQ is god mode, no matter what race you are. 160 IQ is literally 10x the amount of intelligence you need to succeed in life, and so is 7 PSL. You can easily get out of Africa and succeed in the West. 260 IQ doesn’t even exist irl and is pointless.


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 20, 2020)

Move too America and model as 7psl


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'll add other options


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 20, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> first. imagine being 1 psl you look like this
> View attachment 530045


In Africa u have like a 90 percent to die as a kid.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> Move too America and model as 7psl


How. He is in Africa lol.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> How. He is in Africa lol.


when you're that attractive you can garner attention easily


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> How. He is in Africa lol.



If he’s 7 PSL he will be scouted by models and shit even if he was 4 PSL with 160 IQ you can work as a physicist at NASA


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> How. He is in Africa lol.


Move? Or just get out of the third world should be easy considering he’s 170 IQ and with the refugee crisis going on


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> Move? Or just get out of the third world should be easy considering he’s 170 IQ and with the refugee crisis going on


Bruh 260 IQ is god tier. The truecel would probably invent a way to ascend.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 20, 2020)

Only a retard would pick the second.


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 20, 2020)

First option. With 170 IQ you'll easily get rich and move. And now you're 7 PSL, rich and insanely smart.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 20, 2020)

first easily


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bruh 260 IQ is god tier. The truecel would probably invent a way to ascend.


Like putting a bullet in his brain? Cmon man 7psl and 170 IQ is living on sandbox difficulty


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 20, 2020)

African,i could model with that looks and gain money.


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 20, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> Like putting a bullet in his brain? Cmon man 7psl and 170 IQ is living on sandbox difficulty



I think people who are voting for the second option are underrating how bad 1 PSL actually is. Even escorts wouldn't wanna fuck you. So first option should win by a landslide imo.


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 20, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> Like putting a bullet in his brain? Cmon man 7psl and 170 IQ is living on sandbox difficulty



1 PSL is so ugly that employers wouldn’t want to hire him despite that level of intelligence. There’s effectively no difference in intelligence between 160 and 200 plus IQ. Einstein was reportedly 160 IQ. I think that’s enough lol


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 20, 2020)

people are forgetting that first has 170 iq that's like einstein level iq


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> I think people who are voting for the second option are underrating how bad 1 PSL actually is. Even escorts wouldn't wanna fuck you. So first option should win by a landslide imo.


If this was 7psl with 50iq or 3psl with 160iq I think it would be a much harder choice


----------



## homesick (Jul 20, 2020)

First wtf. Are you allowed to do the Alinity greencard real life hack? If then, 100%.


----------



## SocietyIsSolipsistic (Jul 20, 2020)

1 PSL is unfixable tier. Retarded question tbh.


----------



## brainded (Jul 20, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> first. imagine being 1 psl you look like this
> View attachment 530045
> View attachment 530059
> View attachment 530061
> ...


What’s wrong with them? They look fine to me, kinda cute tbh hehe


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Jul 21, 2020)

SocietyIsSolipsistic said:


> 1 PSL is unfixable tier. Retarded question tbh.


Lets say you have the ability to go up to 4 psl with surgeries, youve got enough money.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 21, 2020)

not even a question


----------



## DharkDC (Jul 21, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> Move? Or just get out of the third world should be easy considering he’s 170 IQ and with the refugee crisis going on


it's not hard bro, i know loads of 2nd gen immigrants from west african countries


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 21, 2020)

Smart BBC


----------



## 000 (Jul 22, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> first. imagine being 1 psl you look like this
> View attachment 530045
> View attachment 530059
> View attachment 530061
> ...


Ginger girl neck-mogs the majority of men tho


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 22, 2020)

Become a billionaire and cyborg maxx


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 23, 2020)

If I had an IQ of 260, imma Rick Sanchez and just find all over the universe for the ultimate looksmax

But of course, that is not humanly possible, so first option


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 23, 2020)

Living in africa isn't that bad if you're a fucking genius. You would be picked up by some news organisation than be flown to like harvard.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 23, 2020)

Wtf who the fuck is voting 2? Explain


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 23, 2020)

Lol at anyone voting for deformed PSL1. It's over for you


----------



## Gosick (Jul 23, 2020)

Billionare for sure.

also lol at a bbc in africa being able to leave africa in the first place. Its hard to get a visa etc


----------



## Eezz (Jul 23, 2020)

If you had an IQ of 260 you would have gene editing and pretty much whatever you want by tomorrow


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 23, 2020)

170 iq is more than enough to get rich quick plus you have bbc mulatto halo


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 23, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> Rick Sanchez


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 23, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> View attachment 536086



Ok. *drinks from flask and walks away*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 23, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> What would you choose my brothers?


Neither tbh. But if i had to i'd chose african


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 23, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> first. imagine being 1 psl you look like this
> View attachment 530045
> View attachment 530059
> View attachment 530061
> ...








volcel if you wouldnt


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 23, 2020)

@JosephGarrot123 









I RETRACT MY LAST STATEMENT


----------



## AlphaDude (Jul 23, 2020)

First if you enjoy the attention, validation, having sex with hot females, and _potentially_ becoming rich.
Second if you are not self confident about your look - that way you can pay for the hottest escorts in the world, live in the richest mansions and have power over mortals since that 1 billion will turn into 100 with 260 IQ.


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 23, 2020)

Second.

With 1 billion you could literally get a body transplant.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 23, 2020)

yeah my only consideration was that the trucel has 1 billion dollars

7 psl african is the better choice


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 23, 2020)

A billion is a billion. IL just get head transplant bro


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 5, 2020)

If you were 1 PSL with 260 IQ you would kill yourself before you reached adulthood.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Aug 5, 2020)

*Second because i wouldn't have to have work a day in my life. You do retards realize that with 1 billion you can get whatever the fuck surgery you want and get to chadlite level in looks? You guys are low IQ ngl.*


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 5, 2020)

1 without a doubt. I would ascend among my primitive tribe and be hailed as a god, become one of the world's most respected and iconic figures, acquire status like no other, move to the west, and become a UN ambassador who fucks 5 bitches a day at the Nigerian embassy.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Aug 5, 2020)

If it’s guaranteed that I live, I’ll make it to a city, find every modeling agency I can and contact them all with pictures. I’m 7psl so I’m obviously getting hired and then I’ll be getting sent around America doing runway walks with expenses paid. I use the money I make to but a shitty apartment and start practicing acting through lessons. With my looks and IQ I will excel through a short career in theatre and if I’m not scouted from there I’ll make my way to Hollywood and get employed off my looks alone. I’ll be the heart throb by default in anything I’m cast in and shows will be fighting to have me on them. I won


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Aug 5, 2020)

>7psl
>Black

Uhm?


----------



## intovoid (Aug 5, 2020)

7 PSL + 170 IQ is life on easy mode regardless, anyone who disagrees is coping


----------



## Arkantos (Aug 5, 2020)

negro


----------



## Abominari (Aug 6, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> first. imagine being 1 psl you look like this
> View attachment 530045
> View attachment 530059
> View attachment 530061
> ...


The first girl popped into my bumble feed not even kidding


----------



## bossman (Aug 6, 2020)

jfl if you voted to be an animal


----------



## user1728482728 (Aug 6, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> View attachment 536604
> 
> 
> volcel if you wouldnt


Mirin pct


----------

